# Johanni tank..



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was wondering how big of a tank would do for a few johannis?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

check these sites out for some info
http://cichlid-forum.com/index.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/e_gallery.php
http://www.tropicalresources.net/phpBB2/fish_profiles.php


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nearther of those sites answered my question but thank you


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

have u tried to google it


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i've googled it alot but i never reallly found a good answer but i found out from some1 but thanx


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would say 55 min. 70 better.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You could only have one male and a few females, two males would fight. Ive got a pair in a 30 gallon right now with some other africans (none of which grow over 5-6 inches) and when I setup the tank I got the opinoin of lots of people including some of the more respected members here on FF, and they all agreed that my setup would be fine with lots of rocks. So id say that with a 30 or 40 gallon tank you could do a trio of johannis with about 4 or 5 other fish (as long as you have lots of hiding spots)


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. i have 2 but im gonna give 1 away and get 2 females. there in a 30g. im also thinking about mayb a lab but i heard the might b 2 docile


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have tons of broken pots and other rock formations. the 2 males r actually getting along


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

i have 1 male and 3 females and few juvies in a 33gal juvies will be going soon though


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

So how can you tell the diff between male and female? I have 2 that look like the same sex but do perfectly fine.


----------

